# Reproduction WWII Medals



## combat_medic (14 Nov 2004)

Just wondering if anyone here knows where I can get a reproduction of some WWII medals, particularly the DCM, MM and campaign stars. Preferably ones that look reasonably authentic, and not crappy costume ones. 

Thanks.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (14 Nov 2004)

combat_medic said:
			
		

> Just wondering if anyone here knows where I can get a reproduction of some WWII medals, particularly the DCM, MM and campaign stars. Preferably ones that look reasonably authentic, and not crappy costume ones.
> 
> Thanks.



Try a medal vendor.

Badom bom

Hey, you never answered my PM about your dad in Ottawa last summer.  Be nice, I may have a URL or two for repro medals....


----------



## combat_medic (14 Nov 2004)

Yes, he said that the event was excellent. I have some photos, and once I get my scanner working, I'll post them. Some great pics of WWII battledress.

So... pony up with the URLs!


----------



## Michael Dorosh (14 Nov 2004)

Vimy Militaria or Eugene Ursual are both recommended to me....looking for the URLs now.....

Ursual:

http://www.medalsofwar.com

Full discussion is here

http://www.network54.com/Forum/message?forumid=28173&messageid=1096984979


----------



## Yeoman (17 Nov 2004)

I was always told and read that wearing medals that you never earned in the service is illegal in Canada. can't even wear them re enacting
Greg


----------



## combat_medic (17 Nov 2004)

You're quite correct; you can't wear medals you haven't earned. However, this is for a memorial plaque for a relative who's medals were lost; hence the request for reproductions.


----------



## Michael Dorosh (17 Nov 2004)

Yeoman said:
			
		

> I was always told and read that wearing medals that you never earned in the service is illegal in Canada. can't even wear them re enacting
> Greg



This isn't true; there are exceptions for fair use - such as actors in a movie, for example.  Living history and re-enactment are a grey area - the law may apply to them, but if so, are not enforced.

I've never seen anyone wear WW II medals they didn't earn anyway - re-enactors would have no reason to since most of the medals were never issued until after the war, and the wearing of medals during the war was abolished in any event "for the duration."


----------



## larry Strong (15 Apr 2005)

Where did the "You can wear your Fathers Medals on the left side on Rememberance day" come from?


----------



## combat_medic (15 Apr 2005)

It used to be a sort of unofficial tradition, neither endorsed nor forbidden by the CF, but now the regulation has come across that you cannot wear any medals other than your own.


----------



## larry Strong (15 Apr 2005)

Yeah I fiqured that, Thanks


----------

